# Scratch Built Macharius Vanquisher



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

This was my first scratch build ever, hope you like it!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

+rep, that is some serious skill mate


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

that is stunning, are you going to do a plastic version? 

where on earth did you get the dimensions etc? or do you have one already?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that looks like the oragami program (cant remember the name) that people use to make halo costumes etc.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Would love to see how you did it! Absolutely amazing


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've just finished a new one yesterday. I'll put up a picture (more will follow with time).


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.papercraftsquare.com/topics/warhammer-40k-free-paper-models-collection-topic or google 40k papercraft should find what you are after, i made a few caestus assault rams to try out in my marine army for apoc a few years back


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow that looks amazing + rep for that awsome effort. Would also be great if you could tell us how you did it. Byt seriously great


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Marremony said:


> This was my first scratch build ever, hope you like it!


Really cool work k:



Melikor40k said:


> http://www.papercraftsquare.com/topics/warhammer-40k-free-paper-models-collection-topic or google 40k papercraft should find what you are after, i made a few caestus assault rams to try out in my marine army for apoc a few years back



Thanks for the link, took me a while as i don't speak Spanish or Russian lol but i have got there in the end and now have the layout for some Ork tanks - I don't even collect Orks but the tanks look cool :laugh:


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

:shok: i am simply astonished. That is a huge achievement!


----------

